# Dumbo?



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

So I was looking through the pictures of the babies and it hit me, isn't this baby a dumbo eared?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

looks like it


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

;D yay! Like I said before I don't know a lot about genetics but I have been surprised by the variety Echo had. Beige (I think), black, blue, and a dumbo eared baby


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

OMG so cute how old is the sweet little babe?


----------



## ASkelton (Jun 6, 2011)

Cute!


----------

